# Can I get Facebook friends photos to my phonebook?



## leeyer (Feb 17, 2012)

I want to know are there any app that can import my Facebook friends profile photos to my android phonebook? If I use Facebook contact sync some friends not display their personal contacts on their profile so its useless.
Thanks


----------



## U-tags (Oct 22, 2011)

Yes there are few apps can improt facebook friends profile photo. But they can't automatically do it. You have to manually link, then they can improt. Sync my Pix is good applicaiton.

3 apps for sync Facbeook contacts with Android. 

Sync my pix market link https://market.andro...syncmypix&hl=en


----------

